# Is it spring yet?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was finally the day that my family was going to venture out onto the ice for the first time. I had all of the gear packed and ready to for the following morning, the plan was to go somewhere close like Vernon Reservoir that way if they didn't like it we wouldn't have to spend a long drive. Mrs. Orvis1 woke up before I did and started getting ready boy I was surprised to see her up before me for a fishing trip. Warning them about my pervious trips and how cold it can be on the ice we bundled up in several layers to begin the trip. The roads were clear to Vernon and they even plowed the dirt road that goes into Vernon. I thought we were in south sailing because we could do 30MPH on this dirt ride, We passed the work shack made another turn past the private ranch and the snow started getting deeper. They had plowed only one land and the snowdrifts we were driving through were starting to get deep, real deep. One particular drift was about 3 foot taller than our truck kind of freaky! We finally came to a point were it was decision time. The plowing looked like it stopped about ¾ mile before the lake and if I went any further my truck would get high-centered. We backed down the road for about ½ mile until we could find a spot to turn around and get out safely. I just couldn't believe how deep the snow got so quickly! We still wanted to fish so I know there was a little lake outside Tooele so lets stop and give it a try at least it is only 25 miles away. We drove to the reservoir and found the ice to be very soft and thin in fact there was some open water there. Well lets just take I-80 west and go up to east canyon there have been some good reports from there recently. I drove for another hour to get off the exit to find the road is not plowed and no access to east canyon this way, how were people getting there? I knew Jordanelle was open so we spent another 45 min in the car to get there.



















We got to a spot to where it didn't look like we would be crowding anyone and I knew that starting at noon rather than 8 am was not ideal, but I wanted to fish! The slush monster was out in full force; the ice had about 5 inches of snow 5 inches of slush, then about 9 inches of ice. Being my family's first time ice fishing they didn't realize how hard it was to get everything set up to fish.





































The fishing was slow for everyone we were there almost 3 hours before we saw a fish caught by the groups around us and before we got the first bite. My daughter was starting to get restless.










She was having more fun playing in the snow than anything else. I tried all of my limited ice arsenal at them, grizzly bugs, paddle pugs, tube jigs, minnows, power bait, salmon eggs, meal worms, wax worms, and the good ole earthworm. About 2 pm I finally hooked up and the fight was on! Honestly my tube jig was heavier than the fish, here is the monster bait steeling perch:










It gave us hope but at the end of the day we had one small perch and 2 missed bites for about 4 hours of fishing. The weather was fantastic I didn't even wear my big coat the whole day! We all came home with sunburns and memories. The best part was my wife approved a gas auger from Santa next year and my daughter loved it!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry everything didnt go as planned orv, but at least you guys got out onto the hardwater eventually! The only was to get to East Canyon is the Morgan or Henefer ways, looks like you found out the hard way they dont plow the way from I-80. Sounds like you guys salvaged a decent day though, and what could be better than your wife and daughter liking ice fishing! Too bad the fishing was slow but ya couldnt have asked for a better day. It sounds like the slush monster is slowly taking ahold of all the northern lakes.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Although I seemed pretty sketchy, my buddy and I made that same drive out to Vernon Reservior last weekend. You are right about the snow drifts out there Orvis1! I don't mean to add insult to injury, but you could have easily made it to the res. We were in my buddy's Nissan Frontier and made it past the res, but got stuck a little ways past it. I don't think it has snowed too much more this week, so maybe if it was that deep, the wind had made it drift and pile up.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that sounds like a tough day, but I'm glad your family responded positively. From lake, to lake, to lake. 

Hope your next outing is better for you, but it looks like you've got a power auger for next year, eh?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Orvis sorry man that's rough. Sucks your intentions were to go some where close, and ended up driving half the day. Bet you wish you would've just taken them to a movie.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

Perfect snow angel! now thats talent!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Although I seemed pretty sketchy, my buddy and I made that same drive out to Vernon Reservior last weekend. You are right about the snow drifts out there Orvis1! I don't mean to add insult to injury, but you could have easily made it to the res. We were in my buddy's Nissan Frontier and made it past the res, but got stuck a little ways past it. I don't think it has snowed too much more this week, so maybe if it was that deep, the wind had made it drift and pile up.


We have a ram 3500 and if I had went 2 more feet we would have been high centered badly. I guess it has gotten worse this week because I saw several groups turn and go home like we did. A few guys brought snowmobiles up and got in, how was the fishing anyway? Vernon is rumored to have some big browns but we have never hooked into anything over 16". With all the good reports I am seeing today it sounds like I could have picked any other lake and done better. Guess that is kind of my ice fishing luck, believe me as soon as the ice monster is gone the boat will be out!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

From the looks of things the fam had a good time. Those short spurts out on the water help keep the younguns interested. Thanks for the report orv.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, we have gotta see what it is that is causing this. Is it the chair? Pole?? Do you have a lucky coin in your pocket that works on everything, but the exact opposite when it comes to fishing??? Something has gotta be unlucky. Sorry the fish werent cooperating this weekend. Atleast it was a nice enough of a day that you didnt scare them totally away from Ice fishing. 

One day the switch will click & you wont be able to keep them off your hook. Just gotta figure out what you take with you that is your bad luck charm!!! :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We didn't actually fish. My buddy wanted to take me to an area out that way to look for some coyotes. Ended up finding a bunch of private property and knee deep snow. We did see a few deer just past the res. One was a little two point. I was surprised to see he hadn't shed the antlers yet. They were almost as white as the snow. He just stood there 20 yards away and stared for several minutes. I'll have to go back out there to try the fishing sometime.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is pretty close to our house and we can ride wheelers out there so we frequent it early and late season. The fishing has never been fabulous but steady and o.k. size. It is fun in the early am or pm because the water is boiling with fish rising for bugs. We have run into a few big bucs there but never have seen a coyote but will keep our eyes peeled.


----------

